# New Kettle Infested With Bugs - How Should I Clean?



## Acasta (6/9/10)

I got this second hand kettle, 50L SS with tap all for free 
As it was used for oil/fat storage previous to my getting it, i gave it a good clean out and a test boil. As i was bringing it to boil (outside on the BBQ) i noticed this little bug crawling around, i just assumed it crawled on from the BBQ or something. However after about 10 min of heating, over 10 of these fuckers were crawling all over my pot. I decided to go over it again with some steel wool and noticed there were bugs under some of the handles and attachments.
Now im wondering how to exterminate these buggers. I was thinking of:
Burning them out, little bit of kerosene and controlled burning of tucked away spots, then more cleaning away.
Soaking the kettle, not sure what to soak it in but just put the effected bits in a bug killing solution. Maybe bleach? or hot water. not too sure.

Any suggestions?

P.s. these guys!


----------



## MeLoveBeer (6/9/10)

Bleach will sort them out pretty quickly... burn would be more fun though


----------



## Acasta (6/9/10)

yeah fire was a more revenge technique haha.
You think bleach will kill and remove? The areas there in are very hard to get to.


----------



## mxd (6/9/10)

you could soak in PBW, I take mine down to the car wash and use a high pressure hose.


----------



## MeLoveBeer (6/9/10)

Acasta said:


> You think bleach will kill and remove? The areas there in are very hard to get to.



Bleach is good for killing, but not so good for removing... I think that there are two issues here.

As mxd said, I'd use pbw for cleaning up the kettle once you evict the unwanted residents.


----------



## The_Duck (6/9/10)

Metho and a match is also a good option.

I have one of those small hand held blow torches. That woould be my weapon of choice. h34r:


----------



## Swinging Beef (6/9/10)

Just keep boiling water.
They wont hang around for long.


----------



## Acasta (6/9/10)

Deodorant and a lighter 

I might burn -> Bleach -> Pressure Hose

If that doesn't get them... I dunno what will


----------



## Phoney (6/9/10)

Keep them in there until your first batch. If it improves your brew we'll all be putting bugs in our beer


----------



## The_Duck (6/9/10)

Bug beer for me... Bug beer for you...


----------



## phonos (6/9/10)

Don't put bleach on your steel, it will ruin it. Heat will kill them and sanitize your kettle.


----------



## manticle (6/9/10)

^ YES!! Chlorine on stainless will pit it.

Just boil it full of water. How many bugs do you think will hang around to be made into stock? Make sure they haven't laid eggs if you can to avoid future repeats (really the only way to do that is by freezing or blasting with nitrogen for a month or so in a sealed environment) but none will hang around while you boil the pot for an hour or more. No need to torture the poor bastards any further - no-one told them the kettle was a sacred site.


----------



## Acasta (6/9/10)

The problem is, there on the outside under fittings, so boiling wont remove them, they kinda just walk around on it.

Also, i thought u had interest in dead things? 

But yeah, thanks for the heads up on bleach! Hot water it is.


----------



## manticle (6/9/10)

I do have an interest in dead things. Less of an interest in killing then to make them dead unless they're a direct threat or a food source. If the pot gets hot, whether outside or inside, they will make themselves known. Boil the pot, flick them off as they appear.


----------



## Peteoz77 (6/9/10)

So, just out of curiosity, what are they?

I get slugs and a roach or two sometimes, but the heat fixes them up. I have had a roach fall into the boil once.. after about 45 seconds he was floating.. picked him out and continued.... beer was fine.


----------



## Tony (6/9/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> So, just out of curiosity, what are they?
> 
> I get slugs and a roach or two sometimes, but the heat fixes them up. I have had a roach fall into the boil once.. after about 45 seconds he was floating.. picked him out and continued.... beer was fine.



I boiled a stout a long time ago and found a few well cooked slugs in the kettle after i drained the boil.

Same........... beer was fine

Fill the kettle with water and boil it! That will fix anything


----------



## bum (6/9/10)

Looks like someone's got the HB...bug.

*sunglasses on*


----------



## Acasta (6/9/10)

manticle said:


> Less of an interest in killing then to make them dead


I know, relax. :icon_cheers: 

Also, nice one bum.


----------



## beersatan (6/9/10)

Peteoz77 said:


> So, just out of curiosity, what are they?
> 
> I get slugs and a roach or two sometimes, but the heat fixes them up. I have had a roach fall into the boil once.. after about 45 seconds he was floating.. picked him out and continued.... beer was fine.


 It looks like a silverfish. Don't if they ferment or float though.


----------



## jyo (6/9/10)

bum said:


> Looks like someone's got the HB...bug.
> 
> *sunglasses on*




Ok, that's pretty rad.


----------



## manticle (6/9/10)

beersatan said:


> It looks like a silverfish. Don't if they ferment or float though.




dosn't look anything like a silverfish.












acasta - I'm perfectly relaxed. Just standing up for my bug brothers. They don't need a brewer's belsen.


----------



## Acasta (6/9/10)

manticle said:


> acasta - I'm perfectly relaxed. Just standing up for my bug brothers. They don't need a brewer's belsen.


Good, didn't wanna offend you. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## manticle (6/9/10)

Pretty hard to offend me. You could try shitting in my food cupboard.


----------



## Cocko (6/9/10)

manticle said:


> Pretty hard to offend me. You could try shitting in my food cupboard.



Apparently that didn't doesn't work!  

Anyway, so you boil and rinse, what bugs could live through that? or am I missing some under lying gag here?

Edit: The kettle is not the source they are living near by by the sounds..


----------



## unrealeous (6/9/10)

manticle said:


> dosn't look anything like a silverfish.


Its a firebrat I think.




Sourced from here http://www.diypestcontrol.org/tag/get-rid-of-silverfish/

"...the main difference between to two is that firebrats prefer warmer temperatures and are usually found near furnaces, boilers, or ovens..."

Mystery solved!


----------



## beersatan (6/9/10)

manticle said:


> dosn't look anything like a silverfish.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 

Nit-picking but that pic is the first image in bing or google or whatever and I'm guessing an american silverfish. I get the same bugs as acasta at my joint so typed in australian silverfish and found these. Can't be stuffed trying to figure out how to embed a picture right now - http://www.enviropesttech.com.au/images/silverfish.jpg


----------



## Siborg (7/9/10)

I know its been said but:

BURN WITH FIRE


----------



## barls (7/9/10)




----------



## manticle (7/9/10)

beersatan said:


> Nit-picking but that pic is the first image in bing or google or whatever and I'm guessing an american silverfish. I get the same bugs as acasta at my joint so typed in australian silverfish and found these. Can't be stuffed trying to figure out how to embed a picture right now - http://www.enviropesttech.com.au/images/silverfish.jpg



That image doesn't look too much like a silverfish to me either although pages on firebrats seem to associate the two.

Anyway suggested measures for control here: http://www.extension.umn.edu/distribution/...ing/DK1018.html

and here:

http://doyourownpestcontrol.com/firebrat.htm


----------

